# drinking problems?



## sjlewis1708 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey guys I just got my new hedgie friday and it doesn't seem like she's drinking very much...like I try to take note of how much water I give her every night and how much is left in the morning and it doesn't seem any different...do hedgies drink enough to notice? And can I give her some cucumber or tomatoe so that she gets the water out of the veggies? Thanks


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Do you have a dish or bottle for her? I had a bottle for my little guy at first but he never figured out how to use it, so I switched him over to a reptile waterer (it's bowl that fills from a bottle). So if you're using a bottle, it could be she's not sure how to use it. If it's a bowl, does it have low sides that she can actually reach over to take a drink?


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

I agree using a bowl is better. My little girl started w/ a bowl and a bottle and always always always used the bowl.


----------



## sjlewis1708 (Mar 16, 2011)

I actually have a bowl and a bottle in there for her and the bowl is the exact same thing as her food dish and she's been eating just fine...maybe she's just not drinking enough for me to notice...do your guys hedgies drink a lot?


----------



## Titus (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, I was little concerned about Titus drinking water too, since he had a bowl in the pet store, and I gave him a bottle. I did hear a little *click, click, click* of him drinking it, but it also leaked... so he has a bowl now. He drinks from that too, so it's all good. :lol: He must be pretty smart.

The only problem he has with the bowl is that he somehow gets shavings in there. Not exactly sure how... :?


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

She's probably just not drinking enough for you to notice. Sometimes it doesn't seem like the water level in the bowl goes down at all, even though you should put fresh water in every day.


----------



## sjlewis1708 (Mar 16, 2011)

So should I be worried cause I'm really starting to freak out I don't want anything to happen to my baby girl I'm probably just being a worry wart but yeah oh well


----------



## sjlewis1708 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah I do change it every day so she has nice fresh water to drink so yeah ill try not to worry as much and see what happens


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

She might just not drink much water. Lily doesn't drink a lot and so it's hard to tell whether she's drank the previous night at all. Try looking for pee spots instead. If she's peeing, she's most likely drinking at least a bit.


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Mine drinks a TON. One day he was running around the house and when I put him back in his cage, he drank for like five minutes. He had water while he was out, too, but I guess he prefers his rock bowl water. :lol:

Sometimes putting a drop of gatorade in the water entices them to drink, so I've read.


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

If you're using wood shavings, you may not be able to tell if she's peeing or not, unless she always goes in the same spot. Check under her exercise wheel, pee always seems to end up there. The other option would be to take her out and hold her right when she wakes up. You'll probably be able to tell if she's peeing within 30 minutes that way :lol:


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Maybe you could try holding her with the food bowl and water bowl. When we do that with Pearl, she will eat and then almost always takes a drink. I can't really usually tell the level of water is much different in the morning, but we have the food and water dishes side by side and she often goes from one to the other.


----------



## Titus (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, same with Titus. After he's got his fill of food, he'll pause and derp for a moment, then go over to the water bowl for a while.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

And here I thought this was gonna be a thread about AA Hedgies :roll: Fuzzie should join one of those....


----------

